# New Bill Seeks to Ban Consumer Access to Dietary Supplements



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A bill has been introduced to the Senate that would drive up the cost of dietary supplements and restrict your access to them. This bill seeks to give the FDA arbitrary control over what supplements you are allowed to have.This bill proposes to squander tax revenue, while burdening the private sector with oppressive laws that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

